# Almost back to dock



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

We caught 3 yellowfins 50lb range way to many blackfins and skipjack tuna out there we couldn't keep our baits in the water long enough to catch more yellows . Oh well can't complaint I've certainly done worse got a while box full of fish! Check out facebook for pics and become a fan to follow every trip.


----------

